# We wanted to try something wild



## Caliguy909 (Jul 14, 2016)

We are a young married couple that have been together since we were 15 and were each others first and only. We have a pretty good sex life but had been wanting to try new and wild things together. We have made videos and even posted one on a site just to see reactions from others. After doing that we had looked into actually doing a adult film professionally. We had looked into it and found a well known agency in Burbank that welcomed couples so made a appointment with them. We had done more than we actually talked about doing and was definitely alot different than we thought it would be but had fun doing it. I think after we did it tho the fear of someone we know seeing it or family finding out about it kicked in. Not sure if it was a good idea but would like other people's opinions or thoughts on it.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

It's a little late now to worry about the risks, no? Time to live with the consequences. In the meantime, enjoy your porn and stop worrying about it.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Caliguy909 said:


> We are a young married couple that have been together since we were 15 and were each others first and only. We have a pretty good sex life but had been wanting to try new and wild things together. We have made videos and even posted one on a site just to see reactions from others. After doing that we had looked into actually doing a adult film professionally. We had looked into it and found a well known agency in Burbank that welcomed couples so made a appointment with them. We had done more than we actually talked about doing and was definitely alot different than we thought it would be but had fun doing it. I think after we did it tho the fear of someone we know seeing it or family finding out about it kicked in. Not sure if it was a good idea but would like other people's opinions or thoughts on it.


Your kids when they eventually find it years down the line will love it. Also if you eventually get divorced your new spouses will love it. Oh and your parents, and your extended family, and her friends, and you guy friends looking at your wife, and you grandparents, and your coworkers. You and Jenna Jamison. Wait until the porn guys start putting the screws on your wife to start doing more films, because you know she can make more money then you. And they will. Hopefully your wife won't be enticed by the lifestyle. Since she has been with you since you were 15 I am sure she is curious. 

Good luck with all that.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

We could give you a better evaluation if we could watch the movie>


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

When we were younger we wanted to try something different. She threw her clothes on the floor and I picked them up.


----------



## Delaney (May 21, 2014)

That's not something we'd ever be interested in doing. Private home movies only.:smile2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

The saving grace is that there are a zillion home porn movies, so even in yours got posted on the web, the chances of anyone recognizing you are pretty small. Even if a friend saw it they would not be sure it was you.

Don't worry, have fun.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

When I first read the OP's username, I thought it was "Caligula909"...


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

You chose to make a movie and let it be distributed. It's out there now. Nothing you can do about it but hope that anyone who finds it won't judge you harshly.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Ive got kids your age. You want opinions? 

Too late for regret so you better figure out how to own it with pride. Maybe you can look back at this treasured keepsake with pride as you and your wife dine with the other 80 year olds at the retirement home. I bet lots of 80 year olds wish they had a video of their youthful bodies enjoying vigorous sex. Seriously.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

What's done is done. Own it. Most people who will judge you and your husband probably have far worse skeletons in their closets.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Elk is great and very lean.

Wait...

Is this the food thread??


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

Caliguy909 said:


> We have made videos and even posted one on a site just to see reactions from others.


No one cares. Don't you have summer book reading to do before 8th grade starts in the fall?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> I bet lots of 80 year olds wish they had a video of their youthful bodies enjoying vigorous sex. Seriously.


I wouldn't. I'd be too sad that I can't do it like that anymore.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Wouldn't do it, we always read/hear about these things falling into the wrong hands sooner or later.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

MJJEAN said:


> I wouldn't. I'd be too sad that I can't do it like that anymore.


The driving force that keeps me motivated to exercise. Vigorous sex well into my 80's.


----------

